# Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer*



## Highway (16. Feb. 2011)

*Ein herzliches Grüß Gott an alle Freunde des Teiches, seiner Bewohner, dem Garten und allem Drumherum.*

Auch wir möchten uns Euch endlich einmal hier vorstellen, sowie auch unseren Gartenteich, nachdem wir uns schon vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum angemeldet hatten. Wir, das sind meine Lebensgefährtin Roswitha und ich, Uwe. Wir wohnen in Marktleugast, ( Kulmbacher Oberland ) im schönen Oberfranken.  

Unseren Garten ziert jetzt seit dem Umbau 2007 ein Teich mit 16³ m Wasservolumen und wird in den Sommermonaten von 13 Koi`s besetzt. Diese haben sich seit Anfang November in ihre Innenhälterung, einem 7000 l Falt-Becken, zurückgezogen. Sie warten schon ganz sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling und darauf, endlich wieder in ihr Gewässer draußen zu kommen.

Hier einige Bilder für Euch


----------



## Zacky (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo ihr...

Der Teich sieht echt schick aus. Das ganze Ambiente mit den Pflanzen und alles so klasse in die Natur integriert macht richtig was her. Bin schon neidig, meine Pflanzen sehen nicht so gut aus...
Wie lange habt ihr an dem Teich so rumgewerkelt?


----------



## Highway (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Zacky,
vielen Dank für das Kompliment, der Teich in dieser Größe wurde im Sommer 2007 gebaut und auch mit einigen Pflanzen  schon bestückt. Natürlich kamen in den letzten Jahren noch welche dazu. Die gelben __ Schwertlilien sind aber noch von unserem ersten kleineren Teich übriggeblieben. Also die __ Lilien wachsen doch eigentlich sehr schnell. Rechts hinten auf dem ersten Bild sieht man eine violette Lilie, dich habe ich erst 2009 eingesteckt und die ist auch schon ganz schön angewachsen. Sonst sind viele Gräser dabei und ein solches Bild haben wir jetzt immer so im Juni / Juli, dann blühen die Lilien ab.
Ich denke auch unser Filter hat sich jetzt gut eingelaufen und die Wasserwerte passen auch. Nur mussten wir letztes Jahr mit einem Fadenalgenvernichter etwas tun, weil wir sehr viele Fadenalgen noch drin hatten. Das kam auch davon das höchstwahrscheinlich zu wenig Planzen im Teich waren. Deshalb habe ich noch einen separaten Pflanzenfilter mit angebaut, das ist der mit dem großen Stein. Leider sind mit die beiden Wannen, welche ich für den Pflanzfilter genommen habe, gebrochen und ich muss dieses Jahr einen neuen bauen. Der wird aber gemauert 


Uwe


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Uwe.

Das klingt ja alles richtig gut. Meine __ Schwertlilien sind fast mit das Einzige was so richtig gut wächst. Alles andere, wie __ Froschlöffel, Simsen, __ Hechtkraut, selbst der Rohrlolben und so, die mickern nur so vor sich hin. Was ich aber ganz viel habe, sind Fadenalgen!! - nur die will keiner wirklich haben. Werde dieses Jahr wohl auch nochmal Einiges an Pflanzen nachsetzen müssen. Bis es halt passt. Aber mit welchen Algenvernichter bist du ran? Und hatte es guten Erfolg? Würde lieber ohne arbeiten, aber sonst bekomme ich das wohl nie in den Griff!? Will mir dieses Jahr noch eine kleine Kolonne von __ Wimpelkarpfen zulegen. Habe über diese Fischi's bisher nur Gutes gehört.


----------



## Highway (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Zacky,

na kannst Du auch nicht schlafen 
Also ich habe nach langem Versuchen, was da so helfen könnte, bei einem Koi-Seminar mitbekommen, dass das beste dagegen wohl ein Fadenalgenvernichter mit Fruchtsäure ist.
Habe mich mal etwas im Netz umgesehen und bei http://www.koi-discount.de dann das Fadenalgenfrei - F gefunden, 2, 5 kg für ca. 46 € inkl. Porto. Das reichte mir über den Sommer, denn am Anfang wird es dreimal im ersten Monat eingestreut und dann jeweils 1 mal monatl., ist dann auch gut für die Pflanzen. Vielleicht sind sie auch deshalb so schön gewachsen
Also ich kann nur sagen, es hat bei mir sehr geholfen, die Fadenalgen waren dann auch ziemlich weg bis auf einige wenige, aber die hat man überall im Teich.
Dazu muss ich sagen,  wir haben hier ein sehr weiches Wasser und das Produkt hat da etwas nachgeholfen.
Ach ja, das Produkt ist völlig unschädlich und auch gut verträglich für die Fische, mein Koi-Händler hat mir sogar gesagt, es ist auch unschädlich für uns.

 das glaub ich dir gerne, das deine Algen keiner haben möchte, ich würde sie auch nicht nehmen, auch nicht geschenkt. Es ist halt auch so, je mehr Pflanzen du in deinem Teich hast, desto mehr musst du dann im Herbst zurückschneiden, aber die Arbeit lohnt sich, denke ich.

Das mit den __ Wimpelkarpfen haben wir uns auch überlegt, aber man soll diese ja in einer Gruppe halten von mind. 5-6 Tieren oder mehr, das geht dann auch schon ins Geld, wenn einer davon ca. 12-15 € kostet. Dann ist es ja noch eine Frage von der Größe des Teiches und des Besatzes. Sicher sind diese gut für das Algenwachstum, es wäre bestimmt auch meine Wahl gewesen, hätte ich nicht dieses Mittel auf Fruchtsäurebasis gefunden.

Grüßle
Uwe


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallöle Uwe

das mit dem Schlafen, naja ! Bin spät von Arbeit heim gekommen und morgen, quasi heute, habe ich frei. Und so beim Lesen und Durchstöbern vergisst man schnell mal die Zeit.

Ich habe mir den Link gleich mal angeschaut und bin schon neugierig geworden. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich mal probieren. Ich denke aber auch, dass es bei mir an den noch zu kleinen und zu wenigen Pflanzen liegt. Muss ich also nachbessern.:gdaumen Aber die Arbeit und der Aufwand für die Pflege am Teich macht ja auch Spaß, denn sobald alles wieder schick ist, entschädigt es ja auch wieder.

Mein Teich (eigentlich ein Schwimmteich) hat etwa 40m³ und wird derzeit von 16 Koi bewohnt. Das mit den Wimpels kann ich mir ja immer noch überlegen, aber da hast du natürlich Recht, die Menge an Karpfen (kleine Arbeitskolonne) und der Einzelpreis. Naja!?



Na denn,vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Stoer (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Highway,

bei Deinen Fotos freut man sich schon auf das kommende Gartenjahr.
Ich finde es immer toll wenn Koifreaks schreiben, dass Sie Ihre Kois im Winter in Innenhälterung haben.
Schon der  Versuch meine Koi mit dem Kescher zu fangen war unmöglich. Die sehen den Kescher und sind sofort an der tiefsten stelle verschwunden.
Wie fängst Du deine Kois ?
Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, ob Du deinen Skimmer über den Wasserfilter laufen läßt, oder ob Du dafür einen seperaten Filter verwendest ?


----------



## Highway (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallöchen Zacky,

na deshalb  dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen freien Tag. Ich kenne das auch, hab mir schon sehr oft vorgenommen, uns endlich hier vorzustellen und bin dann von einer Seite auf die nächste gekommen. Ruck Zuck waren schon wieder einige Stunden vergangen und aus meinem Vorhaben wurde wieder nichts. Wusste auch nicht so recht wie ich anfangen sollte. Doch nun ist der Anfang gemacht. 

Da hast du schon recht, die Arbeit macht viel Spaß und dafür wird man dann ja auch belohnt. Wenn deine Pflanzen noch ziemlich klein sind dann würde ich schon noch einige dazu geben, vielleicht  welche die sehr schnell wachsen, wie Tannenwedel, __ Iris/__ Lilien, __ Binsen usw., ich habe dann noch eine Pflanze die wird bis zu 1,5 m hoch und wäschst auch wie wild, blüht schön rosa. Muss mal nachsehen wie die heißt.

Also mit 40³ ist dein Teich aber ganz schön groß , sind da hier Bilder drin? Da kannst du bestimmt eingie Wimpels noch einsetzen. Wie ich gelesen habe sind diese ja nicht sonderlich groß und wachsen auch nicht soo schnell wie die Koi´s.

  und viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Highway (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Peter,

ja wir freuen uns auch schon auf den kommenden Frühling, damit unsere Fischlis wieder in den Teich können. Das mit der IH war ja anfangs nicht geplant, doch bei unseren Wintern hier in Oberfranken blieb uns leider keine Wahl. Der Teich ist dann immer sehr dick zugefroren und es dauert auch sehr lange, bis alles wieder getaut ist. Das kann unter Umständen bis März/April gehen.

Also mir geht es auch immer so, wenn die Fische den Kescher nur sehen, schwimmen sie an die tiefste Stelle im Teich, gottseidank ist meiner nicht sehr breit und die tiefste Stelle nich sonderlich groß, (was wir aber wahrscheinlich mal änderen werden)  und da erwische ich sie dann schon. War bis jetzt auch immer sehr umständlich, da wir nur einen ganz normalen Dreieckkescher hatten, doch ich habe mir letzten Sommer einen neuen gekauft. Dieser hat einen Durchmesser von 80 cm, eine Lochweite von 1 cm und einen Teleskopstiel, den man bis 3 m ausziehen kann, damit geht es wesentlich besser 

Der Skimmer läuft bei mir über die Oase-Pumpe im Teich und wird dann in den Filter gepumt, habe dafür keinen separaten Filter.

Grüßle aus Leuchetz
Uwe


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Moin Uwe,

na, dann viele Grüße von Unterfranken nach Oberfranken.
Da hast du hier in der Gegend aber schon einige tolle FTT`s (Frankenteichtreffen) verpasst! 

Sieht nach viel Buschwerk im Hintergrund am Teich bei dir aus? Kommt dann im Herbst wohl ein Laubnetz auf den Teich - oder fischst du immer ab?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Highway (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Daniel,

ich grüße Unterfranken. Hat es denn schon viele gegeben?, da bin ich nicht so auf dem laufenden. Na vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr besser und wir können mal eins besuchen, ist bestimmt sehr lustig und interessant. Das würde uns sehr freuen, mal daran teilzunehmen.

Wie laufen denn diese Treffen immer so ab?

Ja da hast du recht, ist ziemlich viel Buschwerk ausenrum. Ich benutze immer ein Laubnetz im Herbst, damit nicht zuviel Blattwerk reinfällt, abfischen muss ich dennoch auch immer wieder, da auch sehr kleine Blätter dabei sind. Aber bis jetzt ist der Teich noch nicht zu groß, da kann man das noch bewältigen. 

Anders wird es, wenn der Teich mal vergrößert wird  , was sich durchaus schon in unseren Köpfen beginnt zu realisieren 

mfg
Uwe


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Servus Uwe

FTT 2009
FTT 2010

FTT = Franken-Teich-Treffen

Hast einen schönen Teich 

Bin schon auf die eventuelle Erweiterung gespannt ....


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



Highway schrieb:


> Also ich habe nach langem Versuchen, was da so helfen könnte, bei einem Koi-Seminar mitbekommen, dass das beste dagegen wohl ein Fadenalgenvernichter mit Fruchtsäure ist.
> Habe mich mal etwas im Netz umgesehen und bei http://www.koi-discount.de dann das Fadenalgenfrei - F gefunden, 2, 5 kg für ca. 46 € inkl. Porto.
> Dazu muss ich sagen,  wir haben hier ein sehr weiches Wasser und das Produkt hat da etwas nachgeholfen.
> Ach ja, das Produkt ist völlig unschädlich und auch gut verträglich für die Fische, mein Koi-Händler hat mir sogar gesagt, es ist auch unschädlich für uns.


Servus Uwe,
sehr schöner Teich und herzlich willkommen.  
Auch auf deine schönen Koi habe ich ein Auge geworfen. 
Mein Teich ist ähnlich und es wachsen auch viele Pflanzen, die ihn erst zu einer wohl fühl Oase machen.

Ich habe mir wegen deinem Beitrag das Fadenalgenfrei-F mal angesehen. Es hat ja auch bei dir gut funktioniert.
Leider ist in dem Mittel keine harmlose Fruchtsäure, sondern auch *stark wassergefährdende Stoffe*. Diese fällen Nährstoffe aus, die dann erst mal weg sind.
Bei deinem geringen KH Wert oder geänderten PH Werten, könnten die wieder in Lösung gehen. Das kann sich langfristig negativ auf die Tiere im Teich auswirken.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Fadenalgen lassen sich doch mit etwas Aufwand natürlich aus dem Teich holen. 
Was gefahrlos helfen kann, ist eine geringe Menge Salz (0.03-0.05%) .

Damit denen langfristig die Puste ausgeht, können Unterwasserpflanzen und zehrende Schwimmpflanzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Koiwahn (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

 Uwe
Du bist ja schon länger im Forum aber auch von mir ein :willkommen
Ein sehr schöner Teich, besonders deine __ Schwertlilien das sind meine lieblingsblumen 
Das mit den Fadenalgen ist ein leidiges Thema. Früher hab ich alles möglische ausprobiert, heute fische ich sie einfach raus, ein bischen aufwendig aber das gehört dazu.



Ps. Guten Morgen Joerg.
Wann schläfst du denn, um die Uhrzeit bin ich schon lange :muede


----------



## manni61 (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Servus Uwe auch von mir ein :willkommen im Forum, toller Teich hst du da
Mit den Kois in der IH find ich sehr gut,so hat man das ganze Jahr was davon
Ich kanns nur empfehlen Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## jochen (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hi,

ups...a Leuchetze...

viel Spass hier im Forum...

Jochen.


----------



## Highway (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Uwe
> 
> FTT 2009
> FTT 2010
> ...




Hallo Helmut,

schade das ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht hier im Forum fortgeschritten war, sonst hätte ich bestimmt an einem oder vielleicht sogar an beiden FTT´s teilgenommen 
Aber ich hoffe doch das für dieses Jahr auch wieder was geplant ist oder wird, ja?
Denn dann möchten wir auch gerne teilnehmen, es sind doch auch die LAG´s teilnahmeberechtigt oder? 

Freut mich das dir usner Teich gefällt, also mit der Erweiterung kann es aber noch etwas dauern, zuerst muss ich mal meinen sogen. Pflanzfilter erneuern, von meinem jetzigen sind die beiden Schalen, welche ich genommen habe, gebrochen, habe wohl zuviel größere Steine drin. 

Also habe ich mir überlegt einen neuen zu gestalten und zu mauern, ich hoffe das klappt dann auch so wie ich mir das vorstelle. :beten  Aber ich denke *hier wird mir geholfen* und es haut hin.

Es grüßt Oberfranken
Uwe


----------



## Highway (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



Joerg schrieb:


> Servus Uwe,
> sehr schöner Teich und herzlich willkommen.
> Auch auf deine schönen Koi habe ich ein Auge geworfen.
> Mein Teich ist ähnlich und es wachsen auch viele Pflanzen, die ihn erst zu einer wohl fühl Oase machen.
> ...





Hallo Jörg,

danke für die lieben Willkommensgrüße.

Gell, sind schöne Fischi´s, hat mich auch gefreut das die so hübsch geworden sind  und mit den Pflanzen hast du auch recht, es ist so herrlich wenn es so im Mail anfängt und alles beginnt wieder zu wachsen und zu blühen. Da geht einem richtig das Herz auf.
Es braucht schon seine Zeit bis sich die Pflanzen entwickeln und der Teich etwas Art bekommt, doch dafür wird man dann hundertmal entschädigt.  gell.

Zu dem Algenmittel kann ich nur sagen, das es mir so empfohlen wurde, da ich mir ehrlich gesagt, keine Hilfe mehr wusste. In den letzten beiden Jahren haben sich die Algen hier im Teich sichtlich wohlgefühlt und mit etwas rausangeln war da nichts getan.
Trotzdem bin ich mit den *Mittelchen* schon vorsichtig, möchte ja meine Lieblinge nicht schädigen.
Das in dem Algenfrei wassergefährdende Stoffe sind hab ich nicht wirklich mitbekommen, deshalb danke für deine Antwort. Werde mich da nochmal etwas schlauer machen.
Gottseidank braucht man davon nicht so viel, nur einmal im Monat so ca. 500 g und das dann 5 Monate. Dabei habe ich aber auch die Wasserwerte im Auge.

Werde dieses Jahr versuchen so wenig wie möglich das Zeug einzusetzen, da ja jetzt meine Pflanzen auch wieder besser wachsen und sich vermehren. Auch möchte ich noch weitere einsetzen, in meinem neuen Pflanzfilter, wenn der dann mal fertig ist 

Dein Tip mit dem Salz ist natürlich auch interessant, da werde ich mal sehen, wieviel ich bräuchte usw.
Mit den Schwimmpflanzen ist das so eine Sache, meine Koi´s mögen diese zum fressen gern.

Gruß aus Oberfranken
Uwe


----------



## Highway (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



Koiwahn schrieb:


> Uwe
> Du bist ja schon länger im Forum aber auch von mir ein :willkommen
> Ein sehr schöner Teich, besonders deine __ Schwertlilien das sind meine lieblingsblumen
> Das mit den Fadenalgen ist ein leidiges Thema. Früher hab ich alles möglische ausprobiert, heute fische ich sie einfach raus, ein bischen aufwendig aber das gehört dazu.
> ...




Hallo Peter,

danke für die lieben Grüße. 

Na ja, ich bin zwar schon länger hier angemeldet, habe mich aber bis jetzt noch nicht so am Forum beteiligt. Was jetzt aber anders werden soll. 

Ja klar, auch ich fische noch immer welche raus, vor allem an den Wassereinläufen sind sie ziemlich hartnäckig. Doch danke meiner wachsenden Pflanzen im Teich werden es immer weniger und ich kann auf andere Mittel dann verzichten. Was ja auch den Fischchen zu Gute kommt. 

Meine __ Lilien wachsen auch sehr gut und ich kann immer mal welche abtrennen und versetzen, damit der Teich schön umrandet wird oder sie dahin gesteckt werden, wo etwas verdeckt werden soll 

Grüßle aus Oberfranken
Uwe


----------



## Highway (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



manni61 schrieb:


> Servus Uwe auch von mir ein :willkommen im Forum, toller Teich hst du da
> Mit den Kois in der IH find ich sehr gut,so hat man das ganze Jahr was davon
> Ich kanns nur empfehlen Grüße aus Kulmbach



Servus Manni,

danke für die herzlichen Grüße. 

Hab mir schon viele deiner Beiträge hier angesehen und bin schon etwas neidisch auf deine IH. Ich habe der Schnelligkeit und Verzweiflung wegen erstmal ein 7000 l Faltbecken gekauft, weil mir im Winter 1009/10 12 Koi`s gestorben sind. Die Jahre vorher war eigentlich alles gut soweit, da hatte ich keine Verluste zu beklagen, aber das war ja auch ein sehr harter Winter. 

Damit mir das nicht mehr passiert, musste eine schnelle Lösung her, was aber nicht so das *gelbe vom Ei* ist. Ich stelle mir auch sowas in der Richtung vor, wie du es hast, gefällt mir und meiner LG sehr gut,  

Ich habe doch richtig gelesen, das du auch immer Koi-Nachwuchs hast, schon bedeutend mehr als ich 
Was machst du denn mit den vielen Fischchen? Hast du da immer Abnehmer und wie gibst du sie so ab? Bin da ja ein ziemlicher *Frischling* 

Grüßle aus Leuchetz
Uwe


----------



## Highway (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



jochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ups...a Leuchetze...
> 
> ...





Hallo und Servus Jochen.

danke vielmals, ja es ist wirklich ein tollen Forum, sehr interessant und aufschlußreich.

*FÜR ALLE, die sich hier informieren möchten !

* HIER WERDET IHR GEHOLFEN **​ 

Gruß aus Leuchetz
Uwe


----------



## Highway (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Heute möchte ich Euch mal unseren "Ersten" Teich vorstellen, wie alles im Jahr 2001 begann, denn da lernte ich meine jetzige LAG kennen.     Roswitha
Dieser hatte einen Inhalt von ca. 4000 l und nach einer Umgestaltung von mir sah er dann 2006 so aus.


 


Ich hatte vorher noch nichts mit einem Teich oder Gartenteich zu tun, aber irgendwie hat es mir schon immer gefallen, 
weil ich einfach das *Wasser* liebe  :hai

Nur mit diesem Wasser im Teich hatten wir keinen Spass, denn es war immer nur trüb und grün. Na ja es war auch kein Filter angeschlossen. Also haben wir uns einen Tetra Pond 10000 gekauft, lt. Händler sollte der ausreichen, daran habe ich die Tauchpumpe mit einer Förderleistung von 5000 l /h angeschlossen und was passierte?     mit einem lauten Knall flog der Deckel weg.

Nun war guter Rat teuer, die Pumpe zu stark, der Filter zu schwach? Dann habe ich in einem Gartencenter mir nochmals Filter angesehen und mich auch befragt. Es wurde mir der Oase Aquapur Typ TUF 18 N empfohlen. Der war für die Teichgröße ok, mit Spannriemen um den Deckel  

Also angeschlossen und es funktionierte, aber das Wasser blieb trotzdem grün, habe dann etwas gegoogelt und bin auf UVC gestoßen, sowas brauchen wir auch. 

In einem Baumarkt gab es gerade ein Angebot, einen T.I.P. AMK 7000 UV-C, mit einer Teichpumpe WP 2000 S und einem UVC - T5 mit 11 Watt, Filterschwamm, Flocore und Filtergranulat. Dieser war für 7000l ausgelegt bei eíner Fördermenge von 2100 l/h. Den haben wir dann gekauf, angeschlossen und siehe da, das Wasser wurde immer besser. Nach ca. 2 Wochen war es kristallklar und wir haben endlich unsere Fische wieder gesehen.

Das war dann im Sommer 2005. Zu der Zeit waren dann plötzlich ca. 30 Goldis und die 2 __ Shubunkin im Teich.

So das wars erstmal aus Marktleugast
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stoer (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



Highway schrieb:


> Der Skimmer läuft bei mir über die Oase-Pumpe im Teich und wird dann in den Filter gepumt, habe dafür keinen separaten Filter.



Hallo Uwe,

Welchen Pumpentyp und welchen Filter verwendest Du für den Skimmer?


----------



## Highway (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



Stoer schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Welchen Pumpentyp und welchen Filter verwendest Du für den Skimmer?





Hallo Peter,

bei meinem jetzigen Teich verwende ich fogende Teile:

    Oase Filter Biotec Screenmatic 36,
    Oase Pumpe Aquamax ECO 16000,
    Oase Bitron 72C-UVC,
    Belüfter HEILEA V 20 Membrankompressor mit 2 Ausströmer (1200 l /h),
    Oase AquaSkim 40 Oberflächenskimmer,
    TIP-WP 10000 VX Pumpe für Wasserfall,
    TIP WP2000S Pumpe für den Pflanzfilter.


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

hallo uwe,



kaum ist man ein paar tage ned so aktiv im forum unterwegs, und schon kommen  die franken aus ihrem winterschlaf gekrochen 

auch von mir ein :willkommenim forum

von Kulmbeach ist es ja ned so weit nach Leuchetz


----------



## Highway (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Hallo Mitch,

herzlichen Dank für deine Willkommensgrüße. 

Ja da siehst du mal, wie schnell das geht   

Das stimmt, ist nicht so weit, die Strecke kann man leicht mal ins Auge fassen.

Ich bin zwar schon etwas länger hier angemeldet, habe aber oft nicht gewusst, wie ich hier anfangen soll. So verging die Zeit, doch dann hab ich mir endlich mal die Zeit genommen und einfach angefangen 

Ist schon ein tolles Forum hier, gefällt auch meinem  sehr gut.


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**

Wunderschöner Teich, richtig fröhlich, da vermisst man die warmen Tage.


----------



## Highway (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung der *Leuchetzer**



sonnenblume22 schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Teich, richtig fröhlich, da vermisst man die warmen Tage.



Servus __ Sonnenblume,

ist für uns auch immer wieder schön, wenn wir uns mal an den Teich setzen können an solch herrlichen Tagen. 
Leider gibt es die viel zu selten bei uns, da wir ja in Klein Sibirien wohnen und es immer etwas länger dauert, bis dann das Wachsen und  die Blüherei der Planzen beginnt. Wir haben jetzt noch eine geschlossene Eisdecke auf dem Teich 
Aber kommt Sonne, kommt Wärme und dann wird es auch bei uns Sommer


----------

